# Itching!!!



## shellebean

Hello all,

I am 5 weeks post thyroidectomy and doing well. Waiting on blood results to see how/if we will alter my synthroid dosage. (I'm hoping so- still running on low energy).

But, the biggest issue for me right now is itching! my chest is all red and hot and it itches UNDER my skin! It is red, but doesn't seem like any surface rash or anything. Itches some on my neck, but mostly under my incision and driving me CRAZY!

Nerve regeneration maybe???


----------



## Lovlkn

Red and hot indicates infection to me.

Go to your doctor.

My incision itched when it was healing but the red hot on your chest is of concern.


----------



## shellebean

No itching at my incision. That I would understand. Just itching on my chest and now under chin a bit. I'll make a call. THANKS!


----------



## DonnaK

I am just now 5 weeks post op. I have been having super uncomfortable itching (almost like bees stinging me) all around my scar. It's particularly painful when I first wake up and go to move my head. I also have the weirdest sensation going up from my scar all along my neck to my chin. Occassionally, I get a burning sensation or really strong pain like a needle being stuck in my scar and it is so sudden it makes me jump.

I saw my surgeon on Monday and he said it is all part of the healing process. I figured that's what it was, but I have had trouble with stitches not dissolving with past surgeries so I asked. The weird sensation is because they cut all the nerves in my neck and they are just healing. I was telling my husband that the pain now is worse than it was three days after surgery!


----------



## Lovlkn

Go to a massage therapist who might have some neuro muscular training.

You are likely having a nerve reattachment issue. My neck and muscles were extremely strained and tight and painful post op.

I saw neuro muscular trained massage therapist post op and she massaged my scar and broke adhesion's that were forming and when it healed completely I have had no issue.

My c-section scar on the other hand has some nerve entrapment in scar tissue. I highly recommend a nect throat massage post op.


----------



## DonnaK

Thanks for that info. I will look into it. I have been massaging every night when I put on the vitamin E but it may not be enough. My husband just put cetaphil all over my shoulders and back for me to help with my dry skin from being too hypo still. Ahhh, did that feel good!!!


----------



## shellebean

Ya, when I followed up with my ENT, he too said it was all part of the healing process. My itching has backed off a bit, but have these red pimply things under my chin. As soon as one goes away, another pops up. Healing, healing, healing!!!


----------

